# x300 series john deere



## scotteam (Aug 13, 2011)

they have a recall on x300 series tractors for a fan blade issue. Jd cannot sell any X300 series tractors at present time,


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

We bought a X 300 a couple month ago, haven't heard anything about the recall. Do you have any additional info. ????????


----------



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

I did a search for this recall, but I wasn't able to find anything about it. Please post any info on it if you know anything more about this.


----------



## scotteam (Aug 13, 2011)

The recall is on the fly wheel fan. The fins come off and can fly through the air and hurt someone. It is a safety recall. If you own an effected unit they will notify you.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

The only recall I found was a switch that allowed the more to run when the operator put the tractor in reverse. It's hard to imagine fly wheel fins coming off and flying through the air, I would think that if this did happen the fins would be contained in the shroud. After all the fins would have to go through the shroud then through the hood of the tractor before they could do any bodily damage. I'm not saying it's impossible I'm just saying it sound far fetched......


----------



## scotteam (Aug 13, 2011)

paul

You can believe me or not it does not matter to me. Bottom line this was written to inform you that this is the case. JD and any other company will not post any recalls unless the courts or government tells them they must. Recalls within the company are handled within the company. I whitnessed a guy trying to buy a 300 and the dealer told him sorry we cannot sell these till we get the parts in to repair the recall. Again i dont care if you believe me at all. I could care less. On the other side what would i stand to gain from telling you something that is not correct? Bottom line i own a multi million dollar business and i would have more to lose than gain.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

scotteam,
do you have any documentary evidence of the recall or is it just anecdotal?
I am pretty good at sniffing out info (even though I am down under) and I can't find anything even on the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission web site
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Multi-Million dollar business.......mmmmmm I'm impressed......


----------



## scotteam (Aug 13, 2011)

okay i am told the reason it is not noted any where is it only affected the machines that had been shipped to stores and not sold yet. Not only that but the problem was actually an issue or recall on the motor from kaw............ not from JD.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Put the rumor to rest, there is indeed a recal on the J.D. X300 fan. We received notice from John Deere that there is a recall on certain X300 models for the fan. My wife immediately called the dealership where we purchased our X300 to set up a time to bring our mower in for the repair. Get this......She was told that a service tech. would come to our residence and make the repair. Within a week we were contacted by the dealer. When the mechanic arrived I happened to be home, so I watched the fan exchange. It took approx 20 min. to switch out the faulty fan with a new one.


----------

